# sof2



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

i am trying to play soldier of fortune 2 but I keep getting the opengl error.. i have looked around and can't understand what the others ( diff sites ) are talking about.. is there a fix for this? i am running win98 se with a ATI 3D RAGE PRO . here is what i am getting when i try to start sof2 up

SOF2 1.00 win-x86 May 3 2002
Initialising zone memory .....
------- Filesystem Initialization --------
Current search path:
c:/windows/desktop/sof2/sof2_full/base/therest.pk3 (6896 files)
c:/windows/desktop/sof2/sof2_full/base/textures1234.pk3 (10912 files)
c:/windows/desktop/sof2/sof2_full/base/textures0.pk3 (2728 files)
c:/windows/desktop/sof2/sof2_full/base/skins.pk3 (4136 files)
c:/windows/desktop/sof2/sof2_full/base/musicandsound.pk3 (3526 files)
c:/windows/desktop/sof2/sof2_full/base/mp.pk3 (336 files)
c:/windows/desktop/sof2/sof2_full/base/models.pk3 (4453 files)
c:/windows/desktop/sof2/sof2_full/base/maps.pk3 (474 files)
C:\WINDOWS\Desktop\sof2\SOF2_FULL/base

33461 files in pk3 files
------------------------------------------
Precaching string packages ...
... 3173 strings precached
---------- Getting System Info -----------
OS: Microsoft Win98SE (95)
Athlon (model 4) running at 896 MHz
255MB physical memory available
------------------------------------------
--------- Client Initialization ----------
Loading renderer.....
--------- Initializing Renderer ----------
Initializing OpenGL subsystem
...initializing QGL
...calling LoadLibrary( 'C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\opengl32.dll' ): succeeded
Checking for ARB multisample ... GL_ARB_multisample not found
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using desktop display depth of 32
...calling CDS: ok
...registered window class
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 8 )
...23 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 32, 24, 0 )
...23 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
Checking for ARB multisample ... GL_ARB_multisample not found
...setting mode 3: 640 480 FS
...using colorsbits of 16
...calling CDS: ok
...created [email protected],0 (640x480)
Initializing OpenGL driver
...getting DC: succeeded
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...23 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...GLW_ChoosePFD( 16, 16, 0 )
...23 PFDs found
...GLW_ChoosePFD failed
...failed to find an appropriate PIXELFORMAT
...restoring display settings
...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)
...shutting down QGL
...unloading OpenGL DLL
Error during initialization SYSTEM ERROR
GLW_LoadOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem



------------- Input Shutdown -------------
------------------------------------------


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Look here 
Good luck


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

thanks have the downloaded and i am still getting the error message.. any other ideas on what to do?

Sweet


----------



## IgneousPrime (Aug 21, 2002)

Re-Install the game. If that doesn't work,try downloading your latest video drives...if you already did,do it again. And how many MB is your video card?


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

I cant even get it to do the first install. That is when i get that error message.. and how can i tell how many MB my video card is? I am not even sure how to tell what it is let alone that lol .


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Download a copy of Belarc Advisor to get a look see at all your installed hardware & software. I would even suggest printing the results out to save time when giving info to tech support. Post your motherboard & video card results in this thread.


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

here is what belarc came up with.. i can find the mother board but video card? not sure.. can u let me know which it is.. thanks

Computer Profile Summary 
Computer Name: Donna (in WORKGROUP) 
Profile Date: Monday, January 20, 2003 20:02:36 
Advisor Version: 5.1k 
Windows Logon: Donna

Click here for Belarc's PC Management products, for large and small companies.

Operating System System Model 
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222) No details available 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
533 megahertz Intel Celeron
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Asus P2BVE 1.00
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies LTD 1.14 06/16/99 
Drives Memory Modules 
19.24 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
11.50 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

ATAPI CDROM [CD-ROM drive]
YAMAHA CRW4416E [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (19.24 GB) -- drive 0 128 Megabytes Installed Memory 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 19.24 GB 11.50 GB free

Logins Network Drives 
No details available

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes Printers 
.NETFramework 
1.0 
S321884 (details...) 
DataAccess 
Q318203 (details...) on 09/07/02 
Q329414-21 (details...) on 12/01/02 
Internet Explorer 
Q313829 (details...) 
Q324929 (details...) 
SP1 (SP1) 
Win98.SE 
UPD238453 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD239887 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD256015 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD259728 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD260067 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD273017 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD273991 (details...) Reinstall! 
Win98 
UPD245729 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD314147 (details...) Reinstall! 
UPD323172 (details...) 
UPD323255 (details...) 
UPD329115 (details...) Reinstall! 
Windows Media Player 
WM308567 (details...) 
WM320920.1 (details...)

Click here to see all available security Hotfixes.

Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
Marks a HotFix that fails verification 
(Failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
An unmarked HotFix lacks the data to allow verification Lexmark 3200 Series ColorFine on LPT1:

Controllers Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) RAGE PRO TURBO AGP 2X (English) [Display adapter]
Plug and Play Monitor 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Intel 82371AB/EB PCI to USB Universal Host Controller Creative SB Live! Value 
Communications Other Devices 
D-Link DE220 ISA PnP LAN adapter
Network Card MAC Address: 00:50:BA:66:08:83
Network IP Address: 209.226.200.184 Creative Gameport Joystick
Creative MultiMedia Interface
Creative SB16 Emulation
Silitek Color USB Scanner
USB Camera
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Lexmark 3200
USB Root Hub

Software Versions 
Extreme Boards & Blades * 
Adobe Acrobat Version 4.0.000 * 
ahead software gmbh im stoeckmaedle 6 76307 karlsbad, germany Phone: ++49-7248-911-800 Fax: ++49-7248-911-888 e-mail: [email protected] - Nero - Burning Rom Version 4,0,0,1 * 
ahead software gmbh im stoeckmaedle 6 76307 karlsbad, germany Phone: ++49-7248-911-800 Fax: ++49-7248-911-888 e-mail: [email protected] - Nero - Burning Rom Version 5, 0, 0, 3 * 
America Online, Inc. - AOL Instant Messenger (SM) Version 4.7.2517 * 
AVM Software - Paltalk for Windows Version 5.0 * 
Avwizard Application Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Belarc Advisor and BelLive - Belarc's Content Personalization with Privacy Version 5.1k * 
Cosmi Corp. - forms Version 1.0 * 
Creative Diagnostics Version 1.1.0 * 
Creative Launcher Version 1.0 * 
Creative PlayCenter Version 1.52 * 
Creative Recorder Version 1.0 * 
Creative SB Live! Experience Version 1.6.0 * 
Creative Surround Mixer Version 1. 0. 0. 0 * 
Creative Technology Ltd. - AudioHQ Version 1.0.185 * 
Creative WaveStudio Version 4.06 * 
Eastman Kodak Company - Picture Easy Software Application Version 3, 1, 0, 0 * 
FC600 - Check Pushkey Version 1.00 * 
FC600 - Hotkey Application(TM) Version 4.00 * 
GameHouse Super Solitaire Pack Version 1.03 * 
GLSetup Incorporated - GLBug Application Version 1.0.0.106 * 
Gray Design Associates - Jigsaws Galore Version 4.0.6.0 * 
Great Hill Corporation - Calendars for the Web v2.0 Version 2, 0, 0, 2 * 
Hasbro, PCA, and Third-i Productions - Ultimate Yahtzee Version 1, 0, 0, 6 * 
ICQ ICQRun Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
iMesh Client Version 2.20 * 
IncrediMail Version 1, 7, 5, 0 * 
IncrediMail, Ltd. - ImpContent Application Version 1, 7, 5, 0 * 
IncrediMail, Ltd. - LetterCreator Application Version 1, 5, 0, 0 * 
InstallShield Software Corporation - DemoShield Player Version 5.40.000 32bit * 
Jasc Software Inc. - Animation Shop 3 Version 3.04 * 
Jasc Software, Inc. - Paint Shop Pro 7 Version 7.04 * 
Keyboard Config Wizard * 
Kyodai 18.42 (Requires DirectX 7.0) * 
LavaSoft - Ad-aware, multi spyware removal utility Version 5.8 * 
Live Interactive Voice and Video Entertainment * 
M&R Technologies, Inc - PCStitch for Windows Version 4.00.0048 * 
M&R Technologies, Inc. - PCStitch Pattern Viewer Version 4.00.0090 * 
M&R Technologies, Inc. - PCStitch version 5 Version 6.04.0009 * 
M&R Technologies, Inc. - PCStitch Version 6.04.0010 * 
M&R Technologies, Inc. - The Floss Editor Version 6.04 * 
Micrografx Media Manager Version 7.30.16 * 
Micrografx Windows Draw Version 6.0 LE * 
Microsoft (r) Windows Script Host Version 5.6.0.6626 * Microsoft .NET Framework Wizards Version 1.0.3300.0 * 
Microsoft Clip Gallery Version 5.2.01.0223 * 
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.4.07.1121 * 
Microsoft Corporation - Internet Explorer Version 6.00.2800.1106 * 
Microsoft Greetings Workshop Version 1, 0, 0, 1014 * 
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.2609 * 
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.2717 * 
Microsoft Office 2000 Version 9.0.2719 * 
Microsoft Outlook Version 9.0.2416 * 
Microsoft PowerPoint for Windows Version 9.0.2716 * 
Microsoft(R) Windows Media Player Version 9.00.00.2980 * 
Microsoft® Access Version 9.0.2719 * 
Microsoft® FrontPage® 2000 Version 4.0.2.2717 * 
Microsoft® Internet Services Version 6.1.33.0 * 
Microsoft® Works 6.0 Version 6.00.1828.1 * 
Music Recorder * 
Nullsoft - Winamp Version 2.80 * 
PepiMK Software - SpyBot-S&D Version 1.1r4 * 
Phantom Player * 
PhotoMontage 2000 * 
Piano Suite Lite * 
puninstall * 
RealNetworks RealOne Arcade Version 1.2.0.144 * 
Restore Defaults * 
Roxio - Easy CD Creator Version 5.02 (314) * 
Smith Micro Software Inc. AudioVision Version 4, 0, 0, 1 * 
SolSuite * 
Swat It * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton AntiVirus Version 7.07.00.23 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton SystemWorks Version 4.00.84 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 11.00.0.327 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 12.00.0.39 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 12.00.0.40 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities for Windows Version 12.00.0.40b * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities Version 12.00.0.39 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Utilities Version 12.00.0.40 * 
Symantec Corporation - Norton Web Services Version 3.1.0.222 * 
Symantec Corporation, Delrina Group - Norton Mobile Essentials Version 1.01 * 
The Game of Life * 
Trails * 
VideoLink Mail * 
WildTangent - Game Channel Version 1, 5, 0, 0 * 
WinZip Version 8.1 (4331) * 
wtlaunch Module Version 1, 0, 0, 1 * 
Yahoo! Messenger Version 5, 5, 0, 1246 *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flyeater (Dec 27, 2000)

Here's your video card:


> Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo) RAGE PRO TURBO AGP 2X (English) [Display adapter]


 I see you have an HP.
Read through these 
removing old video card drivers . Scroll down to the details for W98.
Get new drivers here 
Good idea to get them before you uninstall the old ones.


----------



## sweetcheekies (Aug 23, 2001)

what is HP? if your saying hewlett packard I dont have that.


and thanks for the links will do that now .

sweet


----------

